# NASCAR Season - Today



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

Season starts tonight!!! 

Bud Shootout - 8pm!!

Hell fuckin yea!



















Any other NASCAR fans here?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 12, 2005)

Right here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

My money says its gonna be another Chevy year. 

Both Mark Martin and Rusty Wallace will start their last season, as theyll be retiring this year. Kinda sad that Mark is leaving after being so close to the top last season, then losing is by a run of bad luck.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> My money says its gonna be another Chevy year.
> 
> Both Mark Martin and Rusty Wallace will start their last season, as theyll be retiring this year. Kinda sad that Mark is leaving after being so close to the top last season, then losing is by a run of bad luck.


#48


----------



## brian2440 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hell Yea!  Been waiting three months or so to get started.  Hope the crew swap at DEI will help.  I am a dale jr fan so I hope he does well.  He usally does at the plate tracks.  I am working tonight so I will have to tape it.  I should be down there at Daytona, but my g/f has tests or midterms this week so we could not go.    Was there two years ago.  I got to go to all the races.


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

'Nuff Said


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 12, 2005)

im still hoping rusty will win daytona..he hasn'twon yet..him and mark martin


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> im still hoping rusty will win daytona..he hasn'twon yet..him and mark martin


Theyre both good drivers, but I dont think theyre ballsy enough to do what it takes to win. They're bread and butter type guys, always have been, especially Rusty. 

My hope is between Jr and Tony.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 12, 2005)

Pulling for Kasey Khane even though his restrictor plate program has been lacking. Supposedly they have been working on it.


----------



## brian2440 (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't think mark or rusty will when it.  I think Dale Sr. getting killed has spooked rusty.  I do think Kasey Khane will do well this year, unless he has bad luck this year.  Last year seemed like everytime he was going to win he would cut a tire down.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 12, 2005)

Hot damn, it looks good to see Bill Elliott in the old Coors paint scheme!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Pulling for Kasey Khane


  And I also like Jr. , and Kevin Harvick(sp)


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> #48


And the winner is:


----------



## ZECH (Feb 13, 2005)

ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 13, 2005)

My boy Greg Biffle did pretty well too.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 13, 2005)

Jeff Gordon!


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Jeff Gordon!


Hes a fag.


----------



## brian2440 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am just glad Jeff Gordan will not set on the pole for the 500!    I do not care who wins as long as it is not Jeff, Jimmy Johnson, or Rusty.  Even though I want the #8 to win every week.


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

brian2440 said:
			
		

> I am just glad Jeff Gordan will not set on the pole for the 500!  I do not care who wins as long as it is not Jeff, Jimmy Johnson, or Rusty. Even though I want the #8 to win every week.


Its crazy how many of us just dont like Gordon. 

#3 will be sittin at the pole come Sunday. You and I both know it.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2005)

I would like to say one thing...in my opinion there is not a more ignorant set of sports fans than the "Jeff Gordon is gay" crowd. I am not a Gordon fan, in fact, he is one of my least favorite drivers...but damn, come up with something worth saying rather than just repeating the same tired old (and clearly untrue) crap about him being gay. He wins races all the time and all you can say is "He's gay!" Sooooooo lame.

To the "Gordon is gay" crowd I say:


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I would like to say one thing...in my opinion there is not a more ignorant set of sports fans than the "Jeff Gordon is gay" crowd. I am not a Gordon fan, in fact, he is one of my least favorite drivers...but damn, come up with something worth saying rather than just repeating the same tired old (and clearly untrue) crap about him being gay. He wins races all the time and all you can say is "He's gay!" Sooooooo lame.
> 
> To the "Gordon is gay" crowd I say:


Youll get over it.  If thats the biggest complaint youve got, you need to get out more.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow..an even lamer response than Jeff is Gay.


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Wow..an even lamer response than Jeff is Gay.


How about "Gordon is a pussy?" 

A whiny bitch? 

A sore loser?

Cmon, whats wrong with "Gordon is Gay"??


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2005)

1. it is clearly not true. Have you seen the chicks he is dating? Damn fine.
2. it just gets old. 
3. He is in victory lane a whole bunch more than your boy Little E is...sounds more like sour grapes.


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> 1. it is clearly not true. Have you seen the chicks he is dating? Damn fine.
> 2. it just gets old.
> 3. He is in victory lane a whole bunch more than your boy Little E is...sounds more like sour grapes.


We know hes not gay. But, he is a whiny bitch.

My boy little E? Who said I was a fan of Jr? Hes a good driver but by no means "my boy".


----------



## brian2440 (Feb 13, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> 1. it is clearly not true. Have you seen the chicks he is dating? Damn fine.
> 2. it just gets old.
> 3. He is in victory lane a whole bunch more than your boy Little E is...sounds more like sour grapes.



Yea but sometimes the women is a cover up.    One point to make about Gordan winning more races than little E is that Gordan has been in the sport longer.  Hell Jimmy Johnson is winning more races than Gordan so what.  IMO Jimmy will win a chapionship before Gordan will win five.


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> 1. it is clearly not true. Have you seen the chicks he is dating? Damn fine.
> 2. it just gets old.
> 3. He is in victory lane a whole bunch more than your boy Little E is...sounds more like sour grapes.


http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/gayfansofnascarsjeffgordon/


----------



## brian2440 (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## tr2570fl (Feb 14, 2005)

I am sick of these Junior fans always saying Gordon is gay and Gordon is a whiny bitch. I went to 4 races last year and I listen to all the drivers with a scanner and I can tell you Junior is just as whiny as Gordon. With that said, until Junior wins a championship I would like the Gordon bashing to stop. Funny how no matter what sport it is, fans are just sore losers always bashing one of the best in the sport. There is no reason to hate a driver because he is good. Just giving my opinion. I get enough crap from all my buddies about Gordon just makes me angry.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't like Jr. and I think Gordon is gay!  He is an asshole also! Back in the late nineties, I was supervising a water job on a street up at lake Norman in Mecklenburg County. At the time, both JG and Rusty Wallace lived on that road. During the middle of the week, you would see both of them before they went to the next race. Rusty would stop and speak to the guys and was cool! Jeff on the other hand would stick his little nose in the air and drive by and would not even wave.


----------



## tr2570fl (Feb 15, 2005)

First just want to say I respect your opinion because everyone has a right to their own opinion. Also, just because Gordon didn't stop by and talk doesn't mean he is a dick. I think it just means Rusty is maybe friendlier than Gordon. But then again, I don't personally know Gordon heh. All I know he can race good as hell and no one can disagree with that. Also, just for Gordon's sake I pray that man can get a wife sometime soon and have a kid so he will stop being called gay. Actually when I think about it, I can see him having a kid and people would still be calling him gay.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 15, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I During the middle of the week, you would see both of them before they went to the next race. Rusty would stop and speak to the guys and was cool! Jeff on the other hand would stick his little nose in the air and drive by and would not even wave.



Yeah Back when i lived in concord, nc right by the speedway it wasnt uncommon to see old rusty get some gas and have a conversation with you. He did with my dad many a times. Jeff Gordon just has this attitude that i dont like.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 15, 2005)

tr2570fl said:
			
		

> First just want to say I respect your opinion because everyone has a right to their own opinion. Also, just because Gordon didn't stop by and talk doesn't mean he is a dick. I think it just means Rusty is maybe friendlier than Gordon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 16, 2005)

My Fantasy League name is Buschleaguer, as in Kurt Busch. Busch RULES!


But he won't win the 2005 Nextel Cup.

Who should win: Jimmie Johnson
If Jimmie doesn't win: Jeff Gordon will (Hendrick is #1 right now)
Who I would like to see win: Mark Martin
Darkhorse: Jeff Burton in the #31
Most Surprising Driver to Make the Top Ten in 2005: Joe Nemechek
Most Surprising Driver to Possibly Win A Race in 2005: Carl Edwards


----------



## tr2570fl (Feb 16, 2005)

Your list is about dead on. Since we are talking about this, anyone going to any of the races this weekend. Me and some friends are going on Friday to watch IROC, NCTS, and some of the practice. Then my dad and I are going to the 500 which should be 10 times better than the one last year. Can't wait for the season to officially get under way. I am pumped up even for the 150's tomorrow.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm kicking myself. Forgot to set the VCR to tape the 150s!! 

Just heard...Harvick caused a big wreck.. Kevin Lepage finished third and MADE THE RACE! and so did Kenny Wallace!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'm kicking myself. Forgot to set the VCR to tape the 150s!!
> 
> Just heard...Harvick caused a big wreck.. Kevin Lepage finished third and MADE THE RACE! and so did Kenny Wallace!


Yep..the cocky little prick took out the 48.


----------



## tr2570fl (Feb 17, 2005)

I have disliked Harvick ever since he wrecked Gordon at the road course a couple of years ago. Gordon ran out of gas on the last lap and was coasting down final straight and gay harvick wrecked him. Then I started liking him after watching nascar 360. I should have known.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2005)

The thing I like about NASCAR is that nearly all of the drivers are likeable.

Harvick is not, though. I think he is an arrogant ass...as NASCAR gets more popular, you have more of the young punk type and less of the good ole boy.


----------



## brian2440 (Feb 18, 2005)

RCR should get rid of Harvick.  He has not done shit in that car.  He is a complete asshole who thinks he can run over everyone on the track.  He always says that the person he runs over let off the gas.  He is as bad has Robbie Gordon for tearing cars up.  He tore up alot of good racecars that were supposed to run Sunday.


----------



## Du (Feb 18, 2005)

Died today, Feb 18th 2001


----------



## brian2440 (Feb 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Died today, Feb 18th 2001



Yea, it is a sad day.  Hard to believe it has been for years.  Can remenber that day like it was yesterday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 18, 2005)

brian2440 said:
			
		

> RCR should get rid of Harvick. He has not done shit in that car. He is a complete asshole who thinks he can run over everyone on the track. He always says that the person he runs over let off the gas. He is as bad has Robbie Gordon for tearing cars up. He tore up alot of good racecars that were supposed to run Sunday.


Last year Childress stood behind Harvick saying he didn't want a driver who was "nice", wanted one to win races and Harvick was in the top ten until the last couple of races in the first 26. But then again, he stood behind Gordon and then did let him go.

There's a wild truck race going on....and no restrictor plates!!!


----------



## brian2440 (Feb 18, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Last year Childress stood behind Harvick saying he didn't want a driver who was "nice", wanted one to win races and Harvick was in the top ten until the last couple of races in the first 26. But then again, he stood behind Gordon and then did let him go.
> 
> There's a wild truck race going on....and no restrictor plates!!!



Yea and I am at work.    Oh well will get to see the 500 Sunday.  Went to Daytona 2 years ago and the truck race was great.  Got to go to all the races.  It was the best vacation ever except for the fact that my g/f broke her ankle two weeks before we went.  She had to walk everywhere with crutches.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 18, 2005)

Its gotten a bit too wild. They just had "The Big One"....about a dozen trucks wrecked up front...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 18, 2005)

Another big wreck. Brendan Gaughan and Mike Skinner collided in front of the entire pack..another half dozen trucks out...three months off...probably makes these guys kinda crazy....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 18, 2005)

This is CLASSIC. They're pushing Jimmy Spencer OUT of Victory Lane.

Green, White, Checker. Jimmy's leading at the white flag, Bobby Hamilton's drafting on the outside. ANOTHER wreck behind them. Bobby passes him..yellow light comes on...Jimmy thinks he's won and drives into Victory Lane, but the cameras showed Bobby was up front when the yellow light came on. WOW!!


----------



## tr2570fl (Feb 19, 2005)

I was at the race with some friends and it was great, but I was freezing in the stands. I was pissed because we decided to sit near turn 1 and missed most of the big ones except for the last one. I wanted Craven to win so bad.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff Gordon wins!!!!

But Fox missed the pass for the lead when he passed Junior!! And what a move Junior put on Tony Stewart.

Hey, and Kevin Lepage finishes ninth!


----------



## Du (Feb 20, 2005)

Tony got robbed.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2005)

Whatever..the 20 is an ass. He hit the 48 after the race.

What a cry-baby...sorry the 48 didn't just move out of the way for you Tony.


----------



## Du (Feb 20, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Whatever..the 20 is an ass. He hit the 48 after the race.
> 
> What a cry-baby...sorry the 48 didn't just move out of the way for you Tony.


 
48 pushed him at the last lap. It was justified.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2005)

whatever you say. jeez.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 20, 2005)

Tony and Jimmy have already kissed and made up. Hey, it was the last lap at the Daytona 500.


----------

